# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  David Payne

## Tydude

The lost ogle is reporting that David Payne will be the new chief at news 9 beginning in january

----------


## ou48A

> The lost ogle is reporting that David Payne will be the new chief at news 9 beginning in january


Wow.... that's big news in the WX world.

----------


## Fantastic

> The lost ogle is reporting that David Payne will be the new chief at news 9 beginning in january


Did I miss something?

A) haven't heard anything about a Gary England retirement
B) didn't see anything about this on the lost ogle

----------


## Tydude

I am hearing so many sources that he is taking Gary place

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I didn't read anything on Lost Ogle either.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Didn't Gary just sign a new contract yesterday?

----------


## duckman

Tweets
1h The Lost Ogle ‏@TheLostOgle
Once again, Lord England isn’t going anywhere. David Payne will be his apprentice. At least that’s what I’m hearing.
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite

1h The Lost Ogle ‏@TheLostOgle
Working on the all the details about David Payne to KWTV, but read the first bullet in this post from Sept. 5: Is this the new Chief Meteorologist at KOCO Channel 5? | The Lost Ogle 
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite

1h The Lost Ogle ‏@TheLostOgle
Several Moles are confirming that @News9 has hired @tornadopayne as a Chief Meteorologist in waiting. He's should begin in January...
Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite

1h The Lost Ogle ‏@TheLostOgle
Yes, we’re aware that David Payne will be Gary England’s replacement. More info tomorrow…
Expand   Reply  Retweeted  Favorite

----------


## venture

He is NOT replacing Gary in January. He is moving to KWTV in January but it will be a few years before Gary retires.

----------


## adaniel

> He is NOT replacing Gary in January. He is moving to KWTV in January but it will be a few years before Gary retires.


Wow! KWTV's poaching of KFOR continues full steam.

I bet Jed Castles is pissed! Wasn't he the "chief-in-waiting"?

----------


## Tydude

David Payne told Kfor that he is leaving in January

----------


## jn1780

I guess it will be just Morgan and three youngsters. lol 

I'm assuming Emily will probably start doing weekday morning weather when David leaves.

----------


## venture

> Wow! KWTV's poaching of KFOR continues full steam.
> 
> I bet Jed Castles is pissed! Wasn't he the "chief-in-waiting"?


Jed Castles would have been a bad choice though. Michael Armstrong I felt would have been better than Jed, or get Zach Daniels back.

----------


## Tydude

> I guess it will be just Morgan and three youngsters. lol 
> 
> I'm assuming Emily will probably start doing weekday morning weather when David leaves.


They have chase who just started during weekday morning

----------


## SoonerDave

> Jed Castles would have been a bad choice though. Michael Armstrong I felt would have been better than Jed, or get Zach Daniels back.


Just out of curiosity, why do you think Jed would be a bad choice? He seems pretty level headed, certainly not in the Morgan/hysteria vein...

----------


## venture

> Just out of curiosity, why do you think Jed would be a bad choice? He seems pretty level headed, certainly not in the Morgan/hysteria vein...


This is OKC, one of the top weather markets in the country. It is also KWTV...pretty much the holy grail of weather jobs. He just doesn't have the big on camera presence that is needed for that job, in my opinion. Now he is great in the morning or during weekend weather coverage, but he lacks something when you watch him during severe weather. Now he is a great guy and all, but not for Gary's chair.

----------


## ou48A

A lot of this is about the power of personality and how it drives ratings.
Based on his on air personality IMHO Michael Armstrong should get a chief job someplace soon.

----------


## TaoMaas

> This is OKC, one of the top weather markets in the country. It is also KWTV...pretty much the holy grail of weather jobs. He just doesn't have the big on camera presence that is needed for that job, in my opinion. Now he is great in the morning or during weekend weather coverage, but he lacks something when you watch him during severe weather. Now he is a great guy and all, but not for Gary's chair.


That's fair...and pretty accurate.  Jed is a hell of a nice guy, but not quite right for being a chief in this market.  If Ch. 9 really is hiring David Payne as Gary's replacement, I think it's a pretty smart move...for them and for David.  Makes me wonder if Ch. 9 had been planning this all along and hiring Jim Gardner was just Step #1 of diminishing Ch. 4 so that they could transition into a replacement for Gary.

----------


## venture

> That's fair...and pretty accurate.  Jed is a hell of a nice guy, but not quite right for being a chief in this market.  If Ch. 9 really is hiring David Payne as Gary's replacement, I think it's a pretty smart move...for them and for David.  Makes me wonder if Ch. 9 had been planning this all along and hiring Jim Gardner was just Step #1 of diminishing Ch. 4 so that they could transition into a replacement for Gary.


I am looking forward to the first outbreak next year to see how the energy of David Payne works with Lord England (as TLO calls him). I could be pretty powerful.

----------


## Tydude

I am worried that David may not work good with Gary which could be a problem

----------


## venture

> I am worried that David may not work good with Gary which could be a problem


Gary wouldn't want him if he can't. Gary I'm sure had a huge say in this hire.

----------


## Romulack

If David Payne is hired by Channel 9 to do anything other than wash their helicopter I will never ever watch Channel 9 again. David Payne is nothing more than a Rodney Dangerfield wannabe who needs to be put on Ritalin during tornado outbreaks.

----------


## boscorama

Oh, my ...

----------


## Dustin

> If David Payne is hired by Channel 9 to do anything other than wash their helicopter I will never ever watch Channel 9 again. David Payne is nothing more than a Rodney Dangerfield wannabe who needs to be put on Ritalin during tornado outbreaks.


David Payne might be a horrible comedian, but he is an awesome meteorologist.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> If David Payne is hired by Channel 9 to do anything other than wash their helicopter I will never ever watch Channel 9 again. David Payne is nothing more than a Rodney Dangerfield wannabe who needs to be put on Ritalin during tornado outbreaks.


Does this mean that you're not a fan?

----------


## Pete

> Gary wouldn't want him if he can't. Gary I'm sure had a huge say in this hire.


He did.  

The plan is for Gary to retire in 2014.  Starting in Jan David will do some 6pm slots and them ultimately take over 10pm when Gary leaves completely.  

David got a lot money to move.

----------


## SoonerDave

> He did.  
> 
> The plan is for Gary to retire in 2014.  Starting in Jan David will do some 6pm slots and them ultimately take over 10pm when Gary leaves completely.  
> 
> David got a lot money to move.


The day Gary England retires will be a monumental changing of the guard in Oklahoma City broadcast weather/news. 

And it reminds me I'm getting old.

----------


## Pete

I think they have all agreed Gary will step down and totally hand over the mantle in the fall of 2014; so about two years from now.

David won't be doing the morning shows; mainly 4/5/6 PM with some 10PM.  I think the transition to David from Gary as their main guy will be gradual but there is a definite date when the final change will be made.

Now that this is out, it will be interesting to see how long Channel 4 lets David stay on the air.  Often in these situations, the defector is immediately yanked even though they have to continue paying on the contract.  That hasn't happened yet, but don't be surprised if suddenly you no longer see David on Channel 4.  I doubt he's on the air there past December 1, if he makes it that long.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

When did "Kevin" become a part of this?

----------


## Pete

> When did "Kevin" become a part of this?


When I had a brain cramp!  :Smile: 

I corrected my post above.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Just as long as Gary's contract is over after a Friday night broadcast.  That way I can hear, "Jump back Loretta, it's Friday night in the big town!" one more time. :-)

----------


## jn1780

> I think they have all agreed Gary will step down and totally hand over the mantle in the fall of 2014; so about two years from now.
> 
> David won't be doing the morning shows; mainly 4/5/6 PM with some 10PM.  I think the transition to Kevin from Gary as their main guy will be gradual but there is a definite date when the final change will be made.
> 
> *Now that this is out, it will be interesting to see how long Channel 4 lets David stay on the air.  Often in these situations, the defector is immediately yanked even though they have to continue paying on the contract.  That hasn't happened yet, but don't be surprised if suddenly you no longer see David on Channel 4.  I doubt he's on the air there past December 1, if he makes it that long*.


Its only two months, better than the Jim Gardner treatment. Its the other three who would have to take extra shifts just so KFOR can be pointlessly petty.

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Its only two months, better than the Jim Gardner treatment. Its the other three who would have to take extra shifts just so KFOR can be pointlessly petty.


Talk about "pointlessly petty," back in the mid-50s when I was a news stringer for them, all of the news crew used "air names" rather than their real names, and those air names were owned by the station. This prevented the newsman from building a local reputation under his real name, but that didn't stop "Mack Rogers" from going to the big time under his own name, Frank McGee. Nor did "Reed Connelley" prevent Ross Cummings from opening a major PR operation. Similarly "Grant Foster" had a nice career after Jim Terrell left that air name behind when he left the station.

I think Ernie Schultz was the first newsman to use his own name on the air, at Channel 4...

----------


## Romulack

I had always thought David Payne would end his career at KFOR with some aerial footage of a tornado . . . taken from his car. Every year it seemed he was getting closer to accomplishing that, but I guess it'll never happen. Woulda been awesome.

----------


## jn1780

> I had always thought David Payne would end his career at KFOR with some aerial footage of a tornado . . . taken from his car. Every year it seemed he was getting closer to accomplishing that, but I guess it'll never happen. Woulda been awesome.


Well, Gary England hasn't retired yet. There may be 1 or 2 seasons of chasing left for him.

----------


## ou48A

> Talk about "pointlessly petty," back in the mid-50s when I was a news stringer for them, all of the news crew used "air names" rather than their real names, and those air names were owned by the station. This prevented the newsman from building a local reputation under his real name, but that didn't stop "Mack Rogers" from going to the big time under his own name, Frank McGee. Nor did "Reed Connelley" prevent Ross Cummings from opening a major PR operation. Similarly "Grant Foster" had a nice career after Jim Terrell left that air name behind when he left the station.
> 
> I think Ernie Schultz was the first newsman to use his own name on the air, at Channel 4...


 Does that mean that Jack Ogle wasn’t really Jack Ogle?

----------


## TaoMaas

> Its only two months, better than the Jim Gardner treatment. Its the other three who would have to take extra shifts just so KFOR can be pointlessly petty.


That's just the way the business is.  It's the same as when Ch. 5 pulled Mike Morgan off the air after he told them he was moving to Ch. 4.  The idea is to blunt the person's popularity as much as you can before handing them over to a competitor.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I always assumed Michael Armstrong would be the one to suceed Gary.  He seems to have already taken over many of the newscast duties.

----------


## Brett

Two words... "Killer" "Tornado". :Smile:

----------


## Anonymous.

David Payne is by far the most talented meteorologist on the local media stations today.

I am somewhat sad as the Morgan/Payne combo was stellar. And also sad that this most likely means in 2014, David will not be in the field chasing... Which is what he does best.


I wonder how much $ they had to give him to leave KFOR? Any ideas?

----------


## Pete

> I wonder how much $ they had to give him to leave KFOR? Any ideas?


They paid him a good chunk, but I can't be specific.

Don't think it's as much as MM but close.

----------


## venture

> They paid him a good chunk, but I can't be specific.
> 
> Don't think it's as much as MM but close.


They'll make up the difference with the new "Payne Pod". David Payne providing live coverage of tornado outbreaks from inside a pod launched from RangerSkyNewsWhateverTLXHD 9 and shot directly into a tornado.

----------


## Dubya61

> They'll make up the difference with the new "Payne Pod". David Payne providing live coverage of tornado outbreaks from inside a pod launched from RangerSkyNewsWhateverTLXHD 9 and shot directly into a tornado.


Can I be the second person to ride in that and walk away?

----------


## Anonymous.

This morning 12/14/2012 was David's last day @ KFOR.

----------


## Charlie40

> This morning 12/14/2012 was David's last day @ KFOR.


How do you know this?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Perhaps by way of an Anonymous.Tip?

----------


## Tydude

> How do you know this?


He announced it on his twitter account that this was his last day and heading over to News 9.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> How do you know this?


https://twitter.com/tornadopayne/sta...89819401789441

----------


## RadicalModerate

I like David Payne's mix of dry humor and ennui on that early morning show with that other guy.
It provides a welcome relief and balances Tornado Panic.
Is he bringing a new, improved version of The Miraculous ThunderLizard with him to the new gig?
Perhaps a Virtual RainDancer with a pouch full of CloudSeeds?

----------


## ljbab728

I would hardly describe his humor as dry.  It's more HeeHaw or grade school.  He's fine as a weatherman but his personality turns me off completely.  I'm a regular KFOR viewer and won't miss him in the least.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I agree. Thank you for correcting my adjective (vis-a-vis LocalTVCelebrities).
(So . . . Where is that Braum's on Hefner just east of the New! Improved!! Love's Headquarters?  =)
Remember?  The "mind-reading" thing?  (about 3000 posts ago? =)

For the Record: I will not miss ANY TV Weatherman anymore than you will.
(with the possible exception of Triumph The Insult Dog [visiting Hawaii] on Youtube)

----------


## ljbab728

I miss Lola Hall and Harry Volkman.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I miss this guy . . . but not so much.
The cultural relevance comes in at about 1:00

(sticklers for details might want to view this with a mirror)

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I miss Lola Hall and Harry Volkman.


And I miss Wally Kinan and David Grant; David passed away earlier this month.

----------


## boscorama

> https://twitter.com/tornadopayne/sta...89819401789441
> Attachment 3083


I'll be ready for David at Channel 9. Wonder how he and Stan Miller will mix. Keeping my fingers crossed.

----------


## catch22

I actually like David Payne's "style".

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Well, at least he'll be familiar with Jim Gardner.  I know Gary extended his contract and will be doing lesser and lesser but when He (He's the God of weather in OKC) finally bows out, I'm gonna miss "jump back Loretta, it's Friday night in the big town!".  Any chance the laughing camera man is part of David's Contract??

----------


## Tydude

News 9 says tonight at the 10:00 newscast that they will be a big announcement.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Well, it's obvious that it's not a new announcement considering there's already an article about it on newsok.com.

----------


## boscorama

> And I miss Wally Kinan and David Grant; David passed away earlier this month.


I remember David Grant but can't see his face in my mind. Any pictures?

----------


## ljbab728

> Any chance the laughing camera man is part of David's Contract??


I certainly hope so.  Then I can enjoy watching KFOR without either of them.  LOL

----------


## Tydude

David Payne will start on January 7th and will do 4 and 5:00 newscast and when there is severe weather he will be doing storm chasing

----------


## Tydude

David Payne To Join Oklahoma's Own News 9 In January 2013 - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |



> OKLAHOMA CITY - Griffin Communications announced today that David Payne has signed a long-term agreement with News 9 and will join the News 9 weather team in January of 2013.
> "We are incredibly fortunate to have David Payne joining our weather team," said Gary England, News 9's Chief Meteorologist.
> 
> News 9 also announced that Payne will join News 9 at 4 and 5, Monday through Friday. England will continue to forecast during News 9 at 6 and 10, as well as lead the station's severe weather coverage while Payne storm chases.
> 
> "News 9 continues to lead in weather and today's announcement ensures we will continue to lead for years to come," said Griffin Communications Chairman and CEO David Griffin.
> 
> "We feel that the team of England and Payne is the best in Oklahoma City and will serve Oklahomans well and establishes a firm foundation for the future."
> 
> ...

----------


## SoonerBoy18

But still Christina Eckartt is leaving News 9 and Robin Marsh will be part time =(

----------


## Jim Kyle

> I remember David Grant but can't see his face in my mind. Any pictures?


I googled for "David Grant" weather oklahoma to locate his obits in the Florida papers, since I had forgotten some of the details from the one in the Oklahoman. He spent most of his career in the Miami area. They had pictures, but were much more recent and didn't look at all like the young fellow I remember from here...

----------

